# Mother Load Charters, Destin, FL



## ryork (Sep 6, 2011)

A friend of mine has a family outing charter scheduled with Mother Load in Destin in a couple of weeks. Had somebody that had to drop out, and they're gonna let me fill the slot.   Just curious if anyone has any experience iwth them?


----------



## captbrian (Sep 7, 2011)

you'll be pleased!  that's all you need to know


----------



## ryork (Sep 7, 2011)

> you'll be pleased! that's all you need to know



Wonderful, I appreciate the response!!


----------

